# tank pjan



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Beautiful! Would you mind listing the plants?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Welcome to the PT Forums PJAN roud: 
I must say that your aquascaping skills are beautiful, you definately have a giftin making a tanks appearance flow from side to side. 
Each look is beautiful. Not overpowering with too many plant varieties and the choice of branches makes it very natural looking ! I look forward to seeing your future projects.

Thanks for sharing your photos and I hope you enjoy your stay here with us. :wink:


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Beautiful! Would you mind listing the plants?


Which tank?

Gr. PJAN


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Latest project : natural looking aquascape.
5 weeks old aquascaping and still working on the Lotus..  

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

natural looking? the others look very natural to me already, especially the first one. I absolutely love that look, with the short grassy front flowing into the long grassy background. Awesome job! roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Everything is so nice! What a wonderful job!

We consider ourselves lucky to have you as a board member! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

The first and third pictures? Is that too many?


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi!
Greay job!
Are you using pressurized CO2? What's the filtration like?


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> The first and third pictures? Is that too many?


Here you go :

First picture :
- cyperus helferi (long small leaves in the back)
- sagittaria subulata (midle long leaves)
- glosso
- ech. tenellus
- some javavern (left-back) and javamos

Third picture :
- cryptcoryne balansae (left-back)
- tenellus sp. (left-front)
- javamos on wood
- rotala sp. "nanjenshan" (bright green -middle front)
- tenellus sp. "red" (middle back, low leaves)
- Eustralis stellata (few stems)
- riccia (right - front)
- glosso (in the picture replanted and almost invisble - front)


Tech details :
CO2 - Aquamedic 1000 reactor ( 3 bps / sec for 8 hours)

Filtration : Eheim Pro II : 1050 L = 278 G / hour. But due to the CO2-reactor and pipe-work, the flowrate is about 700 L/hour (measured). You can say the tank is cycled 1 time / hour. Not much anyway.

Lights : 4x54 Watt T5 color 6000 kelvin , on for 8 hours/day.

Water :
pH 6,7
KH 4
GH 5
NO3 5 -10 ppm ( 2x / week / 10 ppm)
PO4 0 - 0,1 ppm (2x /week / 0,2 ppm)
every day : little bit of Profito (local brand fertilizer)




Gr.PJAN


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Gorgeous work! For a gardener from Holland, you definitely have the eye for natural aquaria too!

The newest tank is a bit bare, but looks like it's well on its way! Are you going to keep the foreground bare-ish?

I'd like to ask, are the first three pics completely different tanks, or developements of the same tank?

last note: Those barbs are perfect in that third tank!


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> Gorgeous work! For a gardener from Holland, you definitely have the eye for natural aquaria too!
> 
> The newest tank is a bit bare, but looks like it's well on its way! Are you going to keep the foreground bare-ish?
> 
> ...


A gardener from Holland? :icon_bigg 

Al the lay-outs are in the same tank. I had about 10 different lay-outs in the past 2 years. Just to develop my skills. Not always with success.
I learned a lott from watching other peoples tanks.

The last aquascape has not matured yet. Especially the lotus (8x) must be trimmed and kept low for this aquascape to give the wood some space. The bare foreground.... well I am considering some glosso but I like the light contrast.

As for the barbs : not ok for a planted tank. Sometimes they have the habbit to feed on the Eustralis stellata, tenellus etc. I removed them beacuse it was not funny to have your plants trimmed....when you got home..

Thanks all for watching.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

Pjan, your tanks are fantastic! I really like that 3rd one... I'm still learning my plants (still just dreaming of a planted tank - looks like we might be moving in the next couple of months and I figure it's better to wait until then to make any changes). Can someone tell me what are those plants that are kind of "swooping" up to the top of the tank??? I really like that look. And your driftwood is delicious!

Lovely work!
Kathy


----------



## e.lark (Feb 2, 2005)

All four tanks are stellar. Incredible eye for aquascaping, I really like the thin driftwood used. What exactly root is that from? What are the floating plants in pic 3?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

PJAN- WOW Im impressed! GREAT TANK. I'll have the dimensions of the ADA tanks for you soon! roud:


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

What I find so amazing is that you're growing all this with what seems to be a pretty small amount of light. 220 Watts over a 180 gallon tank is only 1.2 Wpg; a lot less than many others are using. How do you have your lights set up? What distance from the water and how far apart? How often do you replace the bulbs? 

I'm curious because I'm impressed. Very much so. roud:


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

e.lark said:


> All four tanks are stellar. Incredible eye for aquascaping, I really like the thin driftwood used. What exactly root is that from? What are the floating plants in pic 3?


Thanks!
The thin driftwood is local. There are "peat area's" here which contains wood conserved for thousands of years. But it's tricky wood and rather soft.
Some problems (algea...) where directly related to this wood and now I don't use it anymore. Pitty, but I am more satisfied with the tropical wood. 

Floating plants : Limnobium laveagatum



Marc said:


> PJAN- WOW Im impressed! GREAT TANK. I'll have the dimensions of the ADA tanks for you soon!


The tank is great, but bigggg. I find it rather easier to aquascape a smaller tank. With such a big tank, you have really a lot of space to fill in. Also you need a lott of plants, wood or rocks. It's almost impossible ($$) to plant the tank and the first step in aquascaping is always 'grow much plants and scape later'. The latest aquascape contains now 150 (!) stems of stargrass...
Bigger is not always better...in my opinion. The maintenance is huge and you almost have to swimm...to get something done in the back..  

Gr. PJAN


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Canoe2Can said:


> What I find so amazing is that you're growing all this with what seems to be a pretty small amount of light. 220 Watts over a 180 gallon tank is only 1.2 Wpg; a lot less than many others are using. How do you have your lights set up? What distance from the water and how far apart? How often do you replace the bulbs?
> 
> I'm curious because I'm impressed. Very much so. roud:


Well, the lights are equally devided in the hood. I use reflectors.
The lamps are 5 cm (2 -3 inches) from the surface. Normally I use 1 lamp every 15 -20 cm (10 - 15 inches). The lamps are T5 fluorescent.
There are some area's with lower light (left and right). But it is enough to keep the Glosso down. Replacement : when they are broken... According the techdata of these lamps, they will keep 90% of the power during there life-time.

Tomorrow I can place a picture of the hood.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The lack of plants from side to side and top to bottom I think is what attracts me most to your tank's many looks. You did not go overboard with plant varieties and kept it very natural looking.
I love the latest tanks look with the "hydrocotyle variety(?) growing sparsely around the end of the wood in the front center. This tank will be a real charmer in a couple months ! roud:


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Buck said:


> The lack of plants from side to side and top to bottom I think is what attracts me most to your tank's many looks. You did not go overboard with plant varieties and kept it very natural looking.
> I love the latest tanks look with the "hydrocotyle variety(?) growing sparsely around the end of the wood in the front center. This tank will be a real charmer in a couple months ! roud:


Buck roud: 

Your the first one noticing the detail I was planning with the Hydrocotyle verticillata and the wood... I am amazed.
It's a nice plant and now growing fast and spreading all over the place.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

Please forgive the ignorant noobie here... I just really like your planting style, Pjan! And - as I said - NOOBIE! In photo #3 there is a plant with little "offshoot" looking things swooping up and floating at the top. Almost like the little "baby spiders" hanging from a spider plant. I know you listed your plants for that tank, but I don't know which one that is - and I think the effect is stunning. Please let me know!

Thanks! Kathy


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

PJAN said:


> Latest project : natural looking aquascape.
> 5 weeks old aquascaping and still working on the Lotus..
> 
> Gr. PJAN


what is that sword plant in the middle right? the one with green older leaves, and redish/bronze newer leaves. I have it in my tank, it's getting huge! i have had it for almost a year, but have no idea what it is :tongue: 
is it echinodorus rubin?


----------



## Aulonochromis (Jan 14, 2005)

You have a really good eye for aquascaping. I like the less is more approach, leaving more of an open, natural feeling to the tank. It is really effective. Beautiful work. roud:


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Beautiful!

PJAN, in the very first picture on the first page... what are those tall val-looking plants in the way back?


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

GTApuffgal said:


> Please forgive the ignorant noobie here... I just really like your planting style, Pjan! And - as I said - NOOBIE! In photo #3 there is a plant with little "offshoot" looking things swooping up and floating at the top. Almost like the little "baby spiders" hanging from a spider plant. I know you listed your plants for that tank, but I don't know which one that is - and I think the effect is stunning. Please let me know!
> 
> Thanks! Kathy


Ask questions ! I do it all the time.
The plant is called "Limnobium laevigatum", a floating plant with flat leaves.
The roots can be rather long and the plant grows fast with enough PO4 and NO3. It can be held in summertime in a pond.



GTm3th0d said:


> PJAN, in the very first picture on the first page... what are those tall val-looking plants in the way back?


They are "Cyperus helferi", small bright green leaves. Plant likes some peat near the roots. 



GTthanks said:


> what is that sword plant in the middle right? the one with green older leaves, and redish/bronze newer leaves. I have it in my tank, it's getting huge! i have had it for almost a year, but have no idea what it is
> is it echinodorus rubin?


I bought this one as "Echinodorus horizontalis". It was a very small plant with round green leaves and supposed to stay small. I planted it on 7th januari, and now it has rather tall leaves already :icon_roll .
So I can be wrong here and the redish leaves are strange for Ech. horizontalis.

Thanks all for the roud: 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

Thanks PJAN!

Kathy


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

Pjan, it's been a couple of weeks... (Impatient toe-tapping) More photo updates PLEASE!!! 

Kathy


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

GTApuffgal said:


> Pjan, it's been a couple of weeks... (Impatient toe-tapping) More photo updates PLEASE!!!
> 
> Kathy


Ah, well.

I am in the middle of tearing down the entire tank....to make space...
Because I am building a new tank (120x60Wx50H) with open top.

The reason for this action (swap the 140x80Wx60H - 178 gallons for the smaller one 120x60Wx50H - 90 gallons) was the maintenance problems I suffered from. I always needed a small ladder.... ( :icon_frow ) to reach the bottom of the tank, lighting was so-so (just enough) and filtration was also a slight problem. 

The new tank is "Amano-style" with open top and grey cabinet.
This tank will be my 'competition' tank and due to the smaller size, it's easier for me to scape and do maintenance without hurting my back :icon_bigg 

I will post pictures of the new tank & cabinet as soon I recieve the new tank. Should be in 1 or 2 weeks or so.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*



PJAN said:


> Ah, well.
> 
> The new tank is "Amano-style" with open top and grey cabinet.
> This tank will be my 'competition' tank and due to the smaller size, it's easier for me to scape and do maintenance without hurting my back :icon_bigg
> ...


Okay, PJAN - you're off the hook. I am giving you 2 weeks... :wink: I am not a patient person, however, the prospect of seeing this new tank will give me something to look forward to! HURRY! 

Kathy


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

GTApuffgal said:


> Okay, PJAN - you're off the hook. I am giving you 2 weeks... :wink: I am not a patient person, however, the prospect of seeing this new tank will give me something to look forward to! HURRY!
> 
> Kathy


Oh boy. Sorry for the inconvenience.... 
I'm not a patient person too.... I took the decission in a split second... but a custom made tank takes always 2 -3 weeks delivering time.

But ... the grey cabinet is almost finished and I am ready to move. 
Waiting for the tank right now roud: 
Be patient, it will be very nice...

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

PJAN said:


> I bought this one as "Echinodorus horizontalis". It was a very small plant with round green leaves and supposed to stay small. I planted it on 7th januari, and now it has rather tall leaves already :icon_roll .
> So I can be wrong here and the redish leaves are strange for Ech. horizontalis.
> 
> Thanks all for the roud:
> ...


well, mine is about 1 foot tal, and 1 foot wide... but only 10 leaves!
i bought it as 'anubias nana' :tongue: 

i really like it, but it doesnt fit the scape of my tank at all :icon_frow


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

PJAN - Great looking tanks! Really! And I think you should be complimented on stepping away from traditional "Dutch" aquascaping. Looks great! But how do your peers feel about it?

I spend a lot of time in the Netherlands, mostly Amsterdam or around Den Haag (predictable I know). Every couple months or so. BTW - your English is excellent!

So if you are anywhere near one of those two areas and ever want to chat about planted tanks over a beer, send me a PM! roud: 

Great stuff - Welcome to Planted Tank.


----------



## sawallace (Jan 24, 2005)

Amazing... ALL OF THEM!


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

scolley said:


> PJAN - Great looking tanks! Really! And I think you should be complimented on stepping away from traditional "Dutch" aquascaping. Looks great! But how do your peers feel about it?
> 
> I spend a lot of time in the Netherlands, mostly Amsterdam or around Den Haag (predictable I know). Every couple months or so. BTW - your English is excellent!
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the kind words !

Excellent English... Well... I try to avoid difficult words..  

Of course you're welcome to visit. But I live near Arnhem, still 1 1/2 hour drive from Amsterdam. 
Chatting : always ok. Perhaps we can arrange a meeting or so. It would be nice to talk to another aquascaping idiot roud: 

My friends have normal tanks and are trying to copy me, but it turns out aquascaping is more difficult than they thought.
Even I spent over 2 years "trial & error" and now I am feeling I can really can compete with the best. Of course : this forum will be the judge (oh boy... :icon_roll )

I hope the new competition tank will arrive in a week. I can't wait to do some serious aquascaping.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

[Even I spent over 2 years "trial & error" and now* I am feeling I can really can compete with the best. * Of course : this forum will be the judge (oh boy... :icon_roll )

I hope the new competition tank will arrive in a week. I can't wait to do some serious aquascaping.

Gr. PJAN[/QUOTE]


I may be new to this, but your tanks take my breath away. IMHO you could give Amano a run for his money. I printed out photos of your tanks for inspiration. I finally got my tank planted last week and I gaze at it all proud and pat myself on the back... then I come downstairs and see your stinky old tanks staring back at me and I run back up and move things around - again! :wink: Guess I need to give myself a little time... But thanks for the inspiration and PLEASE post photos of the new tank ASAP!

Kathy


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

GTApuffgal
then I come downstairs and see your stinky old tanks staring back at me and I run back up and move things around - again! :wink: Guess I need to give myself a little time... But thanks for the inspiration and PLEASE post photos of the new tank ASAP!
Kathy[/QUOTE said:


> Well, I can assure you that my first "aquascapes" were not ok.
> I took the time to learn how plants grow, why they grow and what they need.
> I too saw lot's of alien algae :icon_bigg
> 
> ...


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

Pjan, I would really appreciate a golden ratio example from you. I believe I understand it and am trying to "train my eyes," so to speak. 

I have been reading myself silly (literally!) and studying all my favorite aquascapes here and elsewhere. So far this board seems to have the most talented people. I really tried to plan my planting carefully and have burned up waaaay too much gas going all over the place looking for what I want. I've stuck to the program as much as possible and only made one impulse buy, but it was at the insistence of the very knowledgable young man at the LFS! And I'm very happy with it! Made sure to get lots of stems and although I have placed them pretty nicely (I think), I'm *trying * :tongue: not to get overly concerned about scaping other than placement of hardscape at this point. I'm having a heckuva time finding mosses or foreground plants anywhere, but figure there is time for that while the stems get established and I'll hold out for what I really want.

Any other tips you can share are absolutely appreciated!!!

Kathy


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok, give me a day or two to collect some samples of pictures (bad and good).

Gr. PJAN


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*



PJAN said:


> Ok, give me a day or two to collect some samples of pictures (bad and good).
> 
> Gr. PJAN


I look forward to it. Thank you so much! 

I re-read the golden ratio info I have and decided to get technical and quit eyeballing. That was 3 hours ago... 

Measured my tank, did the math and completely ripped out my hardscape and reset it. My poor Keyholes were all upset and striped up daaaaark! But, I am really glad I did. And I believe they are too. The way I rearranged the wood looks much better to me (we'll see what hubby says - he loved it the way it was) and actually created more nooks and crannies and a nice little shallow cave. The fish are all zipping around enjoying exploring the new layout. So we're all happy. For now... :tongue: 

Can't wait to see the bad stuff!!! Maybe I'll actually get up the nerve to figure out how to take photos... 

Kathy


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

*Lesson 1*

*Golden ratio 0,618*
Is about the number 0,618 or 1,618. Look at Google for more information.
Basicly everything in nature is based on this "magical number". Your finger bones are exactly 1,618 bigger comparing the small finger bone to a bigger (next one). Short : the human eye is sensitive about this and therefore we use this number.

Simple : you also can use the 1/3 - 2/3 rule to devide your tank.

Drawing 1 :

This is about the 3-demensional way to devide your tank. After calculating the 0,618 lines you can cross these with the other lines :










As you can see ( I hope ), you will get 4 focus-points at different heigth and width. The exact position is known after calculation of the all the lines.

*Focus points*

Focus points are the calculated spots which are most "atractive" to the human eye. These are the points "drawing your attention".
Normally we work with one strong focus point and one weak.
So we choose in our aquascaping the strong and the weak and best : at different height. Strong heigher and weak lower.

Here's one example of me working with the lines and focus-points. 
Lines and X are marked on the glass of the tank.
Look where I am placing the wood and javavern.










The next example (tank one week old) shows the strong focus point (javavern on wood) and the weak.










*height of lines - plants - focus points*

The image above shows also the lines - heights of the plants in the back. They match with their the horizontal lines. Placement of rocks are on the lines, seen from the side.
*Remember : look 3-dimensional.*

*pointing at focus-points*

Ok, now a real example of Amano. Look at this beautiful tank. I did some drawing and exposed the focus points :










That's clear and we can see the strong points in his aquascape.

The lines of the wood, plants etc. are all pointing to the strong focus point, the wood + javavern : 











That's it for today....
Sorry for any mispelled words.. roud: 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

Thank you so much, Pjan - please do keep it coming! (Heading upstairs with a wax pencil...) 

Did you study this somewhere? Forgive me if that is a goofy question, I just stumbled onto Aquascaping as an art form. It is so fascinating and beautiful to me. I assume it is based on the same techniques as painting - any visual art? (About which I know nothing, so right back to square onel) 

I think my hardscape is good - for a hopeless, yet eager beginner - but I need to work on focus.. 

Thanks again - look forward to lesson #2!

Kathy


----------



## bred (Oct 30, 2004)

Many, many thanks PJAN. I'm already thinking a lot about your last post. 
I hope you'll consider posting a full step-by-step photo diary of your next project... Your skills are amazing!


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*



bred said:


> Many, many thanks PJAN. I'm already thinking a lot about your last post.
> I hope you'll consider posting a full step-by-step photo diary of your next project... Your skills are amazing!


I'll second that! And I just wanted to say thank you again for the lessons, Pjan. Not something you have to do and certainly time consuming. You are very generous and it is really really appreciated!

Kathy


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Inspiring aquascaping. I feel very humble, it makes me want to start from scratch!

Here's my effort.


----------



## ThatNewGuy (Sep 8, 2004)

I think it's obvious how many of us here appreciate your help. We seem to have the science part down in many areas but really need help with the art. Please, submit an article on the idea of focal points and the 1.618 thing you are talking about. 

As far as simple words, I wouldn't worry, most of us only understand simple words anyway 

_Edit: My grammar and punctuation are another thing entirely!_


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

George that is lovely! Your plants are so lush and healthy! I can't wait for mine to get that way. Maybe if I could leave them ALONE for 5 minutes!!! A couple of questions - what is the foreground plant middle right? Is that a moss? Also - right behind it. With the little round leaves? And last - how much light? I'm assuming CO2 with that much enthusiasm... Stunning!

Sigh...

Kathy


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Kathy, your welcome.

Rest of the reading bunch : thanks for the kind words roud: 

It is indeed time consuming, so I am going to explain the next things shortly :

lesson 2 : use of rocks and wood

lesson 3 : use of different plants

lesson 4 : forget the rules - break free or not

lesson 5 : examination time ! :icon_bigg :icon_bigg 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

PJAN said:


> But I live near Arnhem, still 1 1/2 hour drive from Amsterdam.


That is quite a haul. But I do know a person or two that make that commute every day. Bummer.

So I won't PLAN on hooking up, but will give you a yell the next time I'm there. Would LOVE to get a 1-on-1 explanation on your interpretation on using that golden ratio!

Thanks for sharing your techniques!


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

EXAMINATION TIME???

I hope to impress you during lesson 4 - Forget the rules - break free or not. Perhaps if I convince you of my radical ways I'll do better on the final exam... :tongue: 

Kathy


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

@ Scolley
Well you never know. So lett me know. You're welcome of course

@ Kathy

Yeah. Examination...
Well, after the explanations I will share a tank and you tell me about it !

*To all :*

I will do my best to write some more lessons. But tomorrow I can collect my new tank and probably I will be busy next days installing the tank.
*The set-up is DIY Amano, including cabinet, light, tank*.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Lesson 2 : use of rocks and wood

Rocks and/or wood makes an aquascape not only interesting, but also gives you a guideline for planting and arranging your plants.

Personal preference is very important. E.g. I do like wood very much and rocks are so-so.
Further the combination wood - rock is difficult and wrong choices in rock can ruine your aquascape. 
It is easier to start with wood OR rocks and not both !

Zen is used to place rocks in a certain position / height, based on Japan theory (Zen). It is often used in Japanese gardens en therefore a link with some examples of arranging stones :
example stones - japan 

If you compare these "Japanese" arrangement with a picture of Amano,
you can see the following (roughly) :
Note : this picture is "borrowed" from MARC and I only used it as an learning example.









You clearly can see some use of focus-points (see lesson 1) and height-lines and the use of rocks in a triangel, which can be seen in Japanese gardens (link above).
Also follow the lines of the rocks : the eye is forced to watch the biggest rock.
In a bigger tank you can use 2 groups of rocks, mostly in triangel or use 3 rocks in the left and one "bigger" rock (shaped as a triangel) on the right.

Watch also that the rock has a "face" pointing towards you. So you can actually see on top of the rock !

Example 2 :










*Wood*

Wood is a very interesting material to use. You can plant javavern or javamos on it or use it bare.
The shape is very important and must really help you in your aquascape. Interesting pieces of wood are sometimes hard to find. 

The next example is interesting because there is use of branched wood. But discover how it was used !
All the branches are pointing towards the strong focus-point and even the height of the branches are matching the height-lines (0,618 rule, see lesson 1).










Even the plants in the background were used to help this aquascape-wood-thing !

Wood as substrate for plants is also very interesting and is powerfull because you can lift certain species in the "air" ehhh, water.










Look carefully again : branches are pointing to the javavern. The javavern is the focus-point in this aquascape.
Also see that the height of the javavern matches between the height-lines (see 0,618 rule).

Also this is an example of using rock & wood together. The smal "stone" (see picture above) is carefully planted towards the right wood / javavern - in line.

The combination wood-rock is tricky. Use always matching colors or use rocks that have colors not dominating the wood !

Gr. PJAN


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tank Pjan*

Thank you, Pjan! (I have some serious studying to do...) Awesome lesson!

Kathy


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Great explanation! If only I could find rock like that around my area!
I don’t like using wood in my tank either- They look great but for some reason I feel like they change the chemistry of my water and always have problem with algae.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Marc said:


> Great explanation! If only I could find rock like that around my area!
> I don’t like using wood in my tank either- They look great but for some reason I feel like they change the chemistry of my water and always have problem with algae.


Yep, always be carefull with wood. 
We do have overhere some beautifull wood "peat-wood" (??) but in time it get's to soft and algae will show.

The chemistry of your water will change because of the organic matter it releases : this will increase the bacterial count in your water (stress for the fish) and sometimes this organic stuff are nourishing the algae.

I know use tropical wood and the piece I have did not color the water and had also no algae grow on it when using it in the tank : this piece is safe.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## sawallace (Jan 24, 2005)

PJAN, I was wondering why you shy'd away from angels? Your first scape really catches my eye and it works really well with the angels. Can you tell I like angels? :tongue: I am told the light substrate may cause problems, was this your conclusion? 

Anyhoo, all your tanks are phenomenal and your lessons are invaluable!

There is a saying "Imitation is the highest form of flattery” I hope this is true in Holland! You may see a similar scape in my house


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

sawallace said:


> PJAN, I was wondering why you shy'd away from angels? Your first scape really catches my eye and it works really well with the angels. Can you tell I like angels? :tongue: I am told the light substrate may cause problems, was this your conclusion?
> 
> Anyhoo, all your tanks are phenomenal and your lessons are invaluable!
> 
> There is a saying "Imitation is the highest form of flattery” I hope this is true in Holland! You may see a similar scape in my house


Thanks! Copy and aquascape what you want. All the lay-outs where just learning lessons for myself. And I had to learn why and how plants grow.

Angels : I like them but they are real predators. I had a few special angels ( A-class black) but when they laid eggs, every other fish attacked. And my angels where breeding like mad.
In my planted tank I like to see frey. With angels, well, it is almost impossible.
So I sold all the angels. 
Now I only have friendly species and sometimes I can see frey / young fish coming out the bushes. That really pleases me.

I personally don't believe the color of the substrate matters. My angels where always in perfect shape and very happy. No matter if the substrate was dark or light.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Bayleo (Jun 4, 2004)

Speaking of substrate, I'm curious as to what you were using in your tanks PJAN, I personally don't think the black of eco-complete or even the grey of Onyx sand correctly compliment the green shades of plants. I'm guessing you used some type of small pea gravel w/ something for iron (laterite)...? At any rate, where did you find the stuff?


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Bayleo said:


> Speaking of substrate, I'm curious as to what you were using in your tanks PJAN, I personally don't think the black of eco-complete or even the grey of Onyx sand correctly compliment the green shades of plants. I'm guessing you used some type of small pea gravel w/ something for iron (laterite)...? At any rate, where did you find the stuff?


Sorry, missed your question.

In Holland we don't have eco-complete or flourite. Simply not available.

I use gravel 1 - 2 mm , white ( or almost white) colored. On the bottom I use just a little loam , laterite and some peat. Not much and the layer is about 2 mm thick ( 1/10 inch).

Lotus / big Echinodorus are normally placed in small pots with extra loam / clay and peat. It's easy to move them around if required.

I also inject the gravel with loam if needed.

You can say the substrate (gravel) is relative poor compared to other susbstrates like eco-complete or so. I had my share of nasty algea and using poor gravel is at least one question-mark less if algae appears. I did use heavy substrates, but I suffered always from algae in the beginning.
Now I start with poor substrate and control the plantgrowth with ferts in the water column. 

The color of the gravel or top-layer is a matter of personal taste. I prefer light colored substrate and that is not unnatural. Also in nature there are many areas with light sand. 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## victortong (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the links to the rocks...brought me alot of ideas on looking for the correct rocks for my next scape. Arigato. roud:

Edited: You are a great teacher, like all your work. Keep it coming...oh yeah..how's the new tank? any updates?


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

victortong said:


> Thanks for the links to the rocks...brought me alot of ideas on looking for the correct rocks for my next scape. Arigato. roud:
> 
> Edited: You are a great teacher, like all your work. Keep it coming...oh yeah..how's the new tank? any updates?


Hey Victor....many thanks for the kind words. I am just learning how to aquascape. 
I did enter the AGA this year with a finished aquascape.
I am now preparing for the ADA next year, which will be my master piece.

Finished aquascape ( with info and more pictures ) for the AGA can be found here :

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19631

Example of the AGA in this thread of mine :










Gr.PJAN


----------



## ja__ (Oct 2, 2005)

incredieble aquascape roud:


----------



## victortong (Sep 9, 2005)

"Bagus bagus" (malay for "good good") like it very very much, what's the tall plant on the right? I have something similiar but yours looks so much better.

I wanted to throw away my tank when i read your post saying you are just learning...i might as well just go to  and dream of having better looking tanks just like yours...LOL.

Edited:
Just found out about the plants on the right in your other thread guess mine is Hydrocotyle Verticillata and not Nymphaea glandulifera. :icon_frow


----------

